# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Interview meidenblad

## Michelle2

Hoi allemaal! Ik ben op zoek naar meiden tussen de 12 en 19 jaar oud die een probleem hebben met hun gewicht, bijvoorbeeld dat je te dun bent voor je lengte. Ik zou je daar dan graag over interviewen. Aan het artikel zit ook een professionele fotoshoot vast!

Heb je interesse? Mail me dan even op [email protected]

Ik hoor graag van jullie!

groetjes,

Michelle

----------

